# duck sausage?



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

I was wanting to try it out and I was wondering if any of you have a good recipe you'd be willing to share. thanks.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

we made goose sausage when we were processing dear, we used the same brine as the dear. it turned out awsome. o yea we also smoked our goose sausage.


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

How do you process a "dear".


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

JOKE:: this thread reminded me of it!!

me: Have you ever tried duck sausage??

whoever: No

me: well duck on over here and try some!

(i've fallen for this one, 1 too many times!!)


----------

